
Learning to code is overrated - ingve
http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/jeff-atwood-learning-code-overrated-article-1.2374772
======
estraschnov
Would love to hear some comments about this, that's what we've been doing and
saying at Bubble for a while ([https://medium.com/inside-the-bubble/you-
shouldn-t-have-to-l...](https://medium.com/inside-the-bubble/you-shouldn-t-
have-to-learn-how-to-code-96adc7d7c23d))

~~~
muglug
It's really tempting to say "well I didn't have formal HS programming classes,
and I turned out just fine" but it obscures the much larger demographic issue
in Computer Science: studies show that when computer science is taught to all
kids, those who take that teaching further are far more representative of the
general population than if you leave it up to the kids to discover CS on their
own.

Given the power that programmers wield in today's world (and the much greater
power they're likely to have in tomorrow's) it's increasingly problematic that
we're so predominantly male and ethnically-homogenous.

